

Show HN: Crowdspell.js: Let visitors fix typos by selecting your text - dyml
http://crowdspell.se

======
dyml
Hi, Anders (creator) here! I built Crowdspell because I really wanted to have
this feature on my own blog. Thought you guys might like it too. If you have
any comments, please share them and I'd be very grateful! :)

